
Our Brains Are Not Multi-Threaded - adenadel
http://www.calnewport.com/blog/2019/09/10/our-brains-are-not-multi-threaded/
======
jenIsOnHN
Email, phone calls, and even IMs has me thinking I might have some multi-
threading capability and then came Slack to show me realit! (Nothing against
it, I just have to limit my use of it since it really makes it hard for me to
focus on tasks requiring more cognition.)

